# Jack Slayer's 1/31/2014



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

What a day! Got up early of course, ice on the deck, loaded up the boat and hit the road around 6:30. Launched at Hurlburt but ran into my first delay, frozen pee pee tube, WTH! Spent an hour clearing the line :thumbsup: and off we went straight into a thick fog:thumbdown:. Well, it's time to put that hard earn Radar to work. :thumbup: We putted our way to the Destin pass to find not one bait fish, lots on the machine but they were looking for winter coats and not sibiki hooks! lol 
Ran southeast again to find jacks and grouper, at about 20 miles and our second stop, we got into some porgies. Good size so at least we have food and live bait. On our third or fourth drift, the AJ's started feeding and I mean hard hitting frenzy!  The fog cleared, the seas settled and the sun actually broke through. It's turning out to be a great day again! :yes:

Oh yea, that homeless guy (Kim) was standing on his dock hitch hiking a ride, so we felt guilty so we stopped and he jumped on board! jk Once again, Kim provided some great numbers after my holes produced minor. Jigging for AJ's has top the list for my two knuckleheads, they had a great time.
All in all, 5 man crew (Me, Ron, Kim, JJ and Kev. 5 nice AJ's, 1 giant Red Grouper, a couple of large ARS's, and a butt load of porgies and mingos.

Enjoy the pics and the video!


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice haul


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Awesome brah! Looks like it was an amazing day!! Congrats on "another" great catch


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great haul!! Hey Kim, those are the pics we were look'in for. Hope you're feel'in better after your fall. Thanks Ben for the pics!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

*Shark magnet*



Kailua Boy said:


> Awesome brah! Looks like it was an amazing day!! Congrats on "another" great catch


Thanks bro, you need to stop working so dam hard, the sharks were calling your name! lmao


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Dang Ben I didn't see a single pic with you in it bowed up. I know there has to be some. It's great to see Kevin and Jason smiling like that, looks like they are having a good time. You know there are a few more Grouper that need to come out of those last two spots.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Kim said:


> Dang Ben I didn't see a single pic with you in it bowed up. I know there has to be some. It's great to see Kevin and Jason smiling like that, looks like they are having a good time. You know there are a few more Grouper that need to come out of those last two spots.


I'm in the video clips, still trying to figure out how to shrink the file size for uploading.
Can't wait to hit the grouper again, that's my goal for this year!:whistling:


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I bet the wind curtain made a huge winter time difference staying warm


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> I bet the wind curtain made a huge winter time difference staying warm


That's a fact, I don't leave home without them! :thumbup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Ben we need to troll up a Bonito or two and turn them into belly baits, I'll put a morticians needle and thread into the traveling trolling box. Either that or we need to catch some live baits at Shalimar Bridge a day or two before fishing.


----------



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice grouper, very vibrant red! Glad ya got the frozen pee pee tube working again. I think I just like saying the phrase pee pee tube. lol


----------



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice report guys. Deer season is over so its time to kill some fish. Glad y'all had a good time.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Miss Tradewinds said:


> Nice grouper, very vibrant red! Glad ya got the frozen pee pee tube working again. I think I just like saying the phrase pee pee tube. lol


The misses would kill me if you knew I was using vulgar language on this forum! :no:


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

bcahn said:


> The misses would kill me if you knew I was using vulgar language on this forum! :no:


I'm telling.....:yes::yes:


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

kahala boy said:


> I'm telling.....:yes::yes:


 Spy, don't forget, I have your wife's number as well! :001_huh:


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Kim said:


> Ben we need to troll up a Bonito or two and turn them into belly baits, I'll put a morticians needle and thread into the traveling trolling box. Either that or we need to catch some live baits at Shalimar Bridge a day or two before fishing.


I agree, we need pin fish!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Ben, I'd love to bait a big trap and put it out off Shalimar Bridge but if I did that it would get stolen by one of my fishing brethren. Looks like we 'll just have to plan ahead of time and sabiki some bait ahead of time. If we drop some 8 - 10 inch Pig Fish down there grunting for their lives it will have those fat Red Grouper jumping out of their holes for a snack. A nice side order with that would be free lining a big live bait and find out if there are any big AJ's hanging around.


----------

